# Bait/jigs/lures



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

What are you guys using out at the pier this time of year?? I'm gonna try to make it there tomorrow (the first time in a year ) and I needed to know if I need to pick anything up before I get there. I fish the bridges, shores, and from a boat, but as you all know, the pier is like it's own ecosystem


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

right now theres alot of bonita you can use white pomp jigs for them,theres been a few reds lately which can also be caught on pomp jigs or your choice of bait also been a ton of blue fish if thats your thing thats about it right now


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

All you need to take is about 10 white jigs and maybe a pink pomp jig or two. Go to gulf Breeze bait and tackle and ask for bonita jigs. you can catch bonita, redfish and bluefish on these jigs. expect to lose a few.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks. Guess I already have what I'll need


----------

